# Rash/yeast between the flaps?! Picture warning....



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am so over these on going skin issues with this blue dawg! Is there any place you can recycle blue dogs and turn them into red ones :hammer: UGH! So is this yeast? Rash? .....It is from her licking, correct? And ever since her first and only heat she has nipple hangers and the skin folds on her belly meet  I assume it is harboring bacteria because no air is getting to it? What can or should I do for this? Ever since this girl came into her first heat cycle it has been one thing after another :rain: This is my first female ever!!! Can you tell LOL! Here are a few pics....



















*When she lays down on her side this is what I mean about her belly flaps coming together. Even when she stands up they almost touch together as well.*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

poor baby, I hope you guys figure it out and she starts feeling better soon. I've never had a female since I've been on my own so I'm not really sure. (hugs)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh nooo poor Bella! I am so sorry girl, I hope someone knows something other than the cone of shame to let is heal when you are not around to catch her from licking.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO my husband calls that crate rot!  that is just from the heat, dirt, and it sits in the skin folds. Nothing to worry about it goes away on it's own and happens to any color of dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO my husband calls that crate rot!  that is just from the heat, dirt, and it sits in the skin folds. Nothing to worry about it goes away on it's own and happens to any color of dog.


:goodpost: Sometimes its hardly noticeable and other times it looks horrible. Either way nothing to worry about as PK said, if you wanted to feel better about it once it goes away you check there periodically for dirt and wipe it away which can help to some degree.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How can she be dirty!!!! She gets a bath every week since the demo mange and she is an indoor dog. She has that red ring around the vulva again to! So this has to be related to her licking and cleaning herself....No??


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie has the same discoloration about her belly and vulva. I cleanse it whenever I see it with a mixture of apple cider vinegar (ACV) and water. 25% ACV, 75% water. Seems to really help it out. It's nothing to really worry about, though! 

(LOL @ her "flaps!")


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you layed around the house all day you would still need a shower by day 3, lol Dirt has a way of finding you


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> If you layed around the house all day you would still need a shower by day 3, lol Dirt has a way of finding you


Yep, lol especially when your an animal. I think it comes with the territory. If you have four legs dirt will follow.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Alright, thanks everyone! Thankfully you can't see it other then when she is laying down lol! It's so gross looking though. Between her boobies hanging, the flaps, the red/orange staining and the mange she just looks ugly at times  Before her heat she was such a pretty girl. Well, she still is......  

Oh Indie, ACV works for so many things and is amazing stuff. I have already been using it on her demo mange as well. I am glad Bella isn't the only one with that yucky stuff and your girl has it to. If beautiful perfect Indie can have it then I guess any pretty bitch can  I love me some Indie


----------

